# DE Cycle Buddies



## CurlyGirl1225

Anyone about to start that wants to chat here?


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hello

I’m starting next month, just waiting for my D1 then I’ll go on the pill to sync with my donor

This is our final try.


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi CurlyGirl1225

I'm already preparing for our 2nd DEIVF transfer on the 7th of March. 
Sorry for asking but what is a D1?
I'm taking the birth control pill at the moment and down regulation injection on the 5th of February. 
X


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hello! 

D1 is first day of period. Then I’m on the pill until my donor is ready and we will both come off the pill st the same time to sync cycles as I’ll have a fresh transfer this time. Think it’ll be mid March now. I’m so impatient.


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi

Ah, thanks!
I'm having a fresh transfer too and I'm equally impatient!
All my friends became pregnant with donor eggs recently, I'm the only one left, it has to work this time!!
Could you choose your donor or did your clinic match you?
How many are you going to transfer? Do you get them PGS tested?
x


----------



## betty21

Hi I would like to join on here if that’s ok ? 
I’m going for DE in March which is frozen from our last cycle - just waiting for my period to start and I will be doing a mock month in preparation- trust it to be late!! 

A little bit about myself I have already 3 children  2014, 2016 and 2018 all by the same donor using a clinic in Spain  and we have 4 day 5’s on ice - I can’t stop thinking of the other ones and want one last try to see if we can complete our little family. I thank the lord for what we already have been blessed with and know we have been incredibly lucky - just hoping our luck continues a little longer x 

Just finished with all the tests they requested and now just waiting for D1 
Will be great to get to know you all and good luck xx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi

Besidetheseaside I have watched loads of you tube videos on donor treatment and ivf and pgs worth a look. One Dr I watched said on one of his Donor Egg videos that using young donor eggs has such high chances that it’s ‘just a matter of time before you’re pregnant’.  I keep that firmly in mind now. 

My Spanish clinic have said they’ve matched me with a new donor now and who will only find out blood type and height I think. Honestly I dont really care as long as she’s very healthy and had all the tests she needs. 

I’d like to transfer 2 to increase the odds but as we have a child already from DEIVF then my husband is scared of twins happening. As hard as that would be I would be over the moon. So I guess it’s just one. iF we get that far. 

PGS/PGD. Such a minefield.  So many conflicting stories and theories. I’ve decided to see what embryos we get on d1. I’m am thinking I probably won’t  This is our last cycle. The £3.5k PGS cost would only give us less chances and less cash. It’s not proven to be 100% and I had to terminate a PGS tested baby at 14 weeks last year so I’m not the biggest fan. 

Betty, wow what a beautiful family you’ve achieved. I hope you get to complete it this year. No reason you shouldn’t. Sounds like all your stars are aligned to get your 4th. 

AFM. I had my blood tests back yesterday. All good. My thyroid is back on track. Lining scan last week was good too. No fluid in my uterus which delayed a cycle last year. And my Lining was 10mm in medicated so all good signs. So D1 is next week, I’ll be on the pill until I’m synced with my donor, then we both stop and I wait for D1 then transfer hopefully D16 ish. All in all mid to end March it seems. At least I can say next month now.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi

I finally got my date to start. 24th Feb. I’m feeling excited now that I know my plan


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi everyone 

Good to hear CurlyGirl1225 that you can start on the 24th of February. When is your transfer  scheduled?

I have started with Estrogen today, transfer will be on the 7th of March!

We decided not to do PGS for the same reasons you've mentioned before. 

When are you starting betty21?

Fingers crossed that this will be our time 
x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi

Not sure yet as it depends on when my donors collection is. Mid March is my guess for transfer. 

Were your clinic ok about not doing pgs?


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi CurlyGirl1225

Our clinic doesn't do PGS but that's okay with us.
I know couples which had PGS tested embryos and it didn't work. My friend had mosaic embryos twice and they would have had a chance if they would have transferred them instead of testing them. I think it's different with donor eggs anyway. I'd definitely do the harmony test though.

I hope you find out soon when your transfer will be. 
Are you taking any supplements or are you doing anything special this time?

x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi

Well I’ve been off the alcohol this time and trying to drink more water. Conception vits and high dose folicacid  is all that be done so I hope it’s enough. 

You?


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi

I'm not off anything this time just folic acid, baby aspirin, Vitamin E, Vitamin D and try to relax.
I had cycles where I did everything possible and it didn't work.
I found out in January that I had chronic Endometritis (not Endometriosis!) and took for 2 weeks a special antibiotics which I hope did sort that out. Apparently it can cause multiple implantation failure and miscarriage and it doesn't make any symptoms. So worth checking it or just talking doxycycline for 2 weeks can sort it out. 

With which clinic you are going with?
We are with an Ukrainian clinic. 
We are going to transfer 3 embryos if we have enough and you?

xx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi

I did wonder about aspirin. I might ask my clinic when to start that on. 

I’m with a clinic in Spain.  Easy to get to and it’s all very familiar if I have to alone which I think I I will have to next month. 

If we are lucky and have any to transfer then it’ll only be 1. As much as I like the increased odds of two I don’t think I could cope if twins were the result. I hope that I will get 2 or 3 goes st this fresh round.


----------



## betty21

Hi girls 
Hope everyone is keeping well?
I’m currently on my mock month and stopping all meds 25 Feb and should have a bleed a few days later then starting all meds 4th March - transfer is now booked in for 18th March - I’m traveling to Spain alone for mine as DH will stay at home with the family - I have to go for a week as I need hormone bloods and scan done few days before so doing a week x


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi CurlyGirl1225 and betty21

How are you?

CurlyGirl1225- we were thinking of going to Spain if we exhausted our 5 DE cycle package. A lot of couples are successful there. Do you have any news on your transfer date?

Betty21- only 18 days until your transfer! I'm also travelling on my own as my husband can't get the time off work. How many days are you going to take Estrogen?

AFM- I started Estrogen already and I'm flying out on the 6th of March, transfer the next day. Going to go for lining scan in London tomorrow and starting Progesterone on Saturday. 

Have a lovely evening everyone x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi

How did your scan go yesterday?

So I got my D1 this week. First Lining scan is on D8  Still no idea when I’ll be over there. I guess once the donor has had her first scan we will know more.  I think it’ll be around the 11th though


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi

Great CurlyGirl you are on D1 now!
Are you going to book your flights short notice?
Do you have any issues with the lining or do you respond properly?

My scan went well, thank you  8.2mm and I started Progesterone today. 
I'm also on an Immunglobulin infusion right now, will have another one on transfer day and if the pregnancy test is (hopefully) positive.

How are you betty21?

X


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi

Yes I’ll book flight as soon as they give me the go ahead. I’ll go the night before I think so it’s not too rushed

Linings have been ok previously although one time I had to cancel a cycle due to unexplained fluid so that’s my only worry right now. 

All sounds good for you. Where’s your clinic?


----------



## betty21

Wow almost there then besidetheseaside your lining sounds already excellent - how long will you be in Spain for? 

So Im currently on my period which has been such a heavy one after I stopped meds - it’s been that mad it’s bad! The mock month must have been a good one and my lining must have been thick lol. 
I start back on the patches on 4th March -I have now booked my flight for 12th as I need to be there for 13th for scan and hormone test and then a few days to prepare before transfer on 18th and home 19th - think it will be a long week especially by myself but got a few books and Netflix so hopefully it will go quickly. 
So my embryos left over from previous cycle is day 5’s from a fresh cycle we never had PGS on them - but i have had harmony testing with all my babies, have always had to pay privately for that but found it always very reassuring so if I was to get that far this time I would definitely do that again.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi. 

Yes I’d do Harmony too. It was too stressful trying to push the NHS for early testing so as ill not do PGD this time I’ll use the money for extra scans and tests.


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi CurlyGirl1225 and betty21 

I'm not with a Spanish clinic as you two, I'm with an Ukrainian clinic and flying out midday.  Transfer is scheduled for tomorrow 
We will do the Harmony test as well if we are lucky and our 2nd DE cycle will work.  

CurlyGirl1225- when is your transfer? It must be soon too.!

Betty21- only 12/13 days for you for your transfer!

Are you both okay?
I'm really nervous and excited this time, hope all works out for us three!

Have a good day xx


----------



## betty21

So excited for you besidetheseaside - will you be having more than one embryo put in? 
Your so lucky you can go out the day before - I fly out 12th as they need to do scan and bloods on 13th and it would be against there protocol if I didn’t have it done - I could get the scan done here but couldn’t get hormone blood results on the same day and reported back to them so I have to go for a whole week! I’m only having one embryo out in. 

Curly looks like everything is moving along for you have you booked flights now?


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi Both

I spoke with my consultant yesterday about doing PGD testing. I’m on the fence and can’t decide. I really want as manny attempts this cycle as possible. Still not sure


She said my donor has her follicle scan on Friday 8th so they will know then when EC will be. Hard to know timings without that. 

My lining scan tonight so that’s an exciting first step


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi 

I'm having 3 embryos put back around 1pm today. 
Last time I arrived one day before our donor's egg collection and stayed for 9 days which felt forever. 
This time I only stay 3 days which is much better.

It's a shame that we can't get same day blood results in the UK. It's only possible if you work in the NHS and you have access to the online blood results system.
Which blood levels do they test when you are there, Betty21?

It's difficult to decide whether to have PGD/PGS testing or not. I'd definitely do it with own eggs but not sure about donor eggs. Is it very expensive at your clinic, CurlyGirl1225?
Do you have to freeze all for PGD? 
How was your lining by the way?

Have a wonderful day everyone


----------



## betty21

Wow good luck besidetheseaside I guess you will shortly have 3 gorgeous little embies nestling in nicely, take good care of yourself x
I think the bloods they need is just a hormone level check, it’s so annoying coz really don’t want to stay a whole week but guess needs must and I’m now booked so I will get on with it and feel a Billy no mates for a week hehe! 
Never had any checks on any of mine - they are DE so was never even advised to have any testing done - same donor with each of mine but first time of a FET x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi both 

I hope it went well Besidetheseaside 

My friend had same day bloods done in central London. Not sure where you are. 

AFM. Scan went well. Lining is 10mm so I’m ready. EC should be mid next week then I’ll go at the end if he week. I think I’ll go the night before transfer. I wonder if they will want me there from day 3 just in case


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi 

I had my transfer yesterday and all went well.
My lining was still 8mm and I'm having 3 Blastocysts on board.
They transferred more as I had Asherman Syndrom and lining issues since then plus multiple embryo transfer failure with top grade embryos. 
I hope one or two will stick!!

CurlyGirl1225- 10mm is amazing, I never had that! That's perfect! When do you start with progesterone?
Are you excited already? I'm happy for you that you can fly out soon!

Betty21- only 4 days until your flight! Wow! FET is so much nicer and you can wait until your endometrium has the perfect lining before starting with progesterone. Enjoy the week on your own, who knows when you'll ever have that again!

Fingers crossed for your transfers!!


----------



## betty21

Brilliant news on lining curlygirl - mine last month was 10.1 so hoping it’s good this time.

Glad to hear all went well besidetheseaside when do you fly home and how are you feeling? And forgot to ask you was your embies a day 3 or 5? 
I’m packing over the weekend- so much to sort out with nursery and DH etc - I have a very clingy 14 month old at the mo who is full of cold and not at all happy - the joys of being a mummy! 
Got to pick up more patches from GP  to last my week away - time is running away with me x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi all

My donor has her scan today so I’m really hoping I’ll hear later todsy when egg collection is next week. 

Wonder if they will want me to be there fromday3 just in case?


----------



## betty21

I’m pretty sure they will curlygirl - my first 2 fresh cycles was day 3 that resulted in my first 2 children- both times I had 2 embies put in and both times the one took. 
My last time I had only 1 day 5 (fresh) put in and  it worked with my last baby.
Are you using donor sperm as well ? 
All exciting stuff


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi

Donors D10 follicle scan today. I didn’t hear from my clinic today. Not sure what to think. 

Fresh cycle so they need to give my husband at least three days notice ..  hope it’s going ok??

Maybe she needs another scan next week first


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi 

How are you all?

Betty21- did you manage to get more patches from your GP? You are going to pack this weekend, how exciting, not long to go! How are you feeling about this cycle?

CurlyGirl1225- I'm really sorry that the clinic didn't contact you yesterday. Did you try to call them this morning? Fingers crossed you'll receive good news!

I'm flying back home this afternoon, can't wait to sleep in my own bed again. I'm a notorious early tester so I'll know the outcome by end of next week!

Have a wonderful weekend everybody!
x


----------



## betty21

Exciting stuff besidetheseaside - so when do you think you will test? I see on here that a lot test as early as 4 days after transfer. 
Safe journey home x

Curlygirl maybe the clinic will contact you today - my clinic always said to remain from sex 3 days before and my DH had to take a antibiotic drink to clean out everything- does your clinic say the same?

AFM - got my euros yesterday as I’m paying for treatment in cash so starting to feel very real now and packing as commenced so I’m on a roll. In the meantime I’m  in the middle of preparing for my little ones birthday party only got to deal with 25 5year olds......


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi 

Yes we’ve got an antibiotic ready for my DH to take the day before too. I can pay the n cash too for a discounted rate but I’ve never been brave enough to carry that amount of cash with me me. It’s a full fresh cycle so lots of euros 

Yes I could call. All communication is generally by email so I guess I’ll just wait.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi

I tried calling the clinic. No answer there at the weekend so just email. 

I guess if I needed to do anything I would have heard. So looks like transfer will be a good week away yet.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi

They called!  egg collection Tuesday and my D5 transfer on Sunday!


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi CurlyGirl1225 

That's good news! When are you flying out? Is your husband flying out tomorrow or Tuesday? I'm so excited for you, not long to go! Fingers crossed for a good number of blastocysts!

Betty21- How did the birthday party go? I know that feeling flying around with so much cash.I flew out to Istanbul once with £3000, I was a bit scared to be honest as I was on my own. I carried it on my body! 

I'm going to test end of the week probably, no symptoms really, start to get concerned. I hate the 2WW!!!

xx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi

He’s going there and back on Tuesday. 

I’ll go Saturday morning and stay until Monday. It was tricky to get flights today so I’m going to make the most of two nights away alone.


----------



## betty21

Brilliant news curlygirl can your clinic confirm they can get D5 embryos?  I know on both my first 2 fresh  cycles  we ended up having to have D3 so I was glad we was already out in Spain. So if you are having transfer on Sunday I’m having mine on the Monday so fingers crossed it’s works for both of us x 

How are you feeling besidetheseaside? And symptoms yet?

Party went well - very loud  but all had fun! 
So I leave for Spain tomorrow - all packed, nervous but excited.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi all

My clinic just confirmed the donor has given us 8 mature eggs.


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi 

CurlyGirl1225- 8 eggs are a good number, are you happy with the result? I hope your husband's journey was okay. Fingers crossed for fertilisation and and development!! 

Betty21- Hope you arrived safely in Spain and that the scan and test results are good. It's nice that you and CurlyGirl1225 will be in the 2WW together as I'll know it probably before you two   
Are you already getting excited?

I'm going to test on Thursday. I was laying in bed two days ago, and had this very strange feeling on my tummy that I'm pregnant. 

Fingers crossed for all of us xxx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi all 

Let’s hipe that feeling continues Besidetheseaside. Stay positive. I woke up at 3am with an awful cold, it’s been dragging on for two weeks now. I’m de soarer to shift if before I fly on Saturday. I got a bit emotional and negative. But I think it’s the hormones. Let’s stay positive! 

Clinic just called 6 have fertilised.


----------



## betty21

Brilliant news curly girl - now for a nervous wait.

Can’t wait to hear your news besidetheseaside I bet your itching to do one!

AFM - arrived in Spain yesterday the sun was shining and had my appointment at the clinic this morning bloods done and scan showed lining was at 10 which they said was excellent- got to have another blood test done on Saturday and then transfer Monday - they have frozen mine separately so will get one out and if it survives the thaw and looks good they will use that one - if not they will warm up another one.
Start tonight on the dreaded cyglogest x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Me too Betty. How does it affect you? I get bloated and huge boobs


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi 

I got my BFP yesterday and today 
Still can't believe it!
Doing bloods on Monday 

Betty21- congratulations on your perfect lining! Did you stimulate this time as well? Good luck for your transfer on Monday!

CurlyGirl1225- I hope your cold is getting better soon.
Fingers crossed that you'll have at least 2-4 Blastocysts!

xx


----------



## betty21

Massive congrats besidetheseaside you tested early then - did you have a d5 transfer so how many days after did you test? I’m so so happy for you and now to wait to see how many you got in there!
curly girl - strange yo usay that but this morning I woke up with a cold myself - eyes keep streaming and headache! 
Yeah my boobs get really big and I also have the weirdest of dreams on cyglogest!


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi 

Betty21- yes, I tested early, I couldn't resist! I had a 5 day transfer and tested 5 days later.
Woke up really early and had nausea the whole day.

CurlyGirl1225- did you get an update from your clinic?
How are you feeling today, is your cold still there?

I hope that it'll work for all of us. I'm excited that you two have your transfer soon as well.
Are you both early tester like me, or do you wait until OTD?


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Wow that’s great news. Yes I’m an early tester too. As soon as I’ve had the transfer I’ll place a big order on amazon of frer. Earliest I’ve had a positive was 6 dp5dt so I’ll go for that day. So that’ll be a week on Saturday!

Embryoscope looks like 4 ish still doing ok. Still a bit low if we have to do a pgs test 

Yes still got a cold but I think I might be over the worst


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi

How are you all? I’m in Spain now.  D5 transfer tomorrow. Feeling very excited.


----------



## betty21

Good luck k curly hope all goes well - I’ve just had my 2nd hormone test and hoping to get results later today! 
How you feeling besidetheseaside?


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi

I’ve just had the transfer. Wasn’t the best start to the day. The embryos although great in numbers aren’t great in quality. One two good enough for transfer and tbc tomorrow on the growth of the others. CC and BC grades. So the recommended putting both back.  We’ve always been against 2 due to twins, especially my husband. I had to make the call home and explain. I was in tears. This was a new proven v young donor. My DH has bee so good with his lack of alcohol since December and his sample was better than any nefire they said. So it’s the donor. Not a great choice they said. I was so shocked I really didn’t expect this.  Yes with my own eggs but not of those from a 23 yr old. 

So my husband said yes to two. Both not great quality and the Dr knows we aren’t keen for twins so she might have just said ‘look you’re out this cycle anyway’. That’s how it feels anyway. She said she’s disappointed and she will have to speak with the clinic directors. Whatever that means.  This is our last cycle. No more money left  and I’m getting too old. 

I have two embryos inside me. Both viable enough to become a baby but I feel sad and let down. And I have to wait 10 days for the result. Urgh this is so hard.


----------



## betty21

Have been thinking of you curly today - sorry it wasn’t the best of starts for you and I feel your frustration but remember it only takes one - our first round we had 2 put in both not brilliant quality and fragmentation and we now have a beautiful 5 year old daughter- stay positive and put your feet up and chill - when do you fly home?


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi

Tomorrow afternoon. I’ve been googling ‘success with poor quality embryos’ like a mad woman. This whole process is so hard. I’ve been so positive this cycle. Every test has been in our favour. This isn’t what I expected today but then why be surprised! There’s always something that can go wrong.


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi CurlyGirl1225- I'm so sorry to hear that you have to go through that. I can totally understand that you are upset and you've expected at least 2 top Blastocysts. Like betty21 said it only takes one and I've friends which had babies from average quality blastocysts, one just turned 2 yesterday,  a 3CC Blastocysts!
I had 4 top Blastocysts put back last time and none stuck. You never know and that's why it's important to stay calm and think positive. 

Betty21- thank you for asking, I'm fine even though I had some spotting over the weekend. Blood test tomorrow and Wednesday! How are you feeling? Did you get an update from your clinic? Fingers crossed for your transfers tomorrow!

xx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Thanks both. There’s just such high expections with donor eggs so today’s outcome has really floored me. I will however order the pregnancy tests and stay optimistic for as long as possible. 

Hopefully the spotting is implantation spotting. Will your gp do your bloods or do you have to go private?

Hope tomorrow goes well Betty. You’re a pro at this I’m sure it’ll be fine for you


----------



## betty21

Thank you girls - I had my 2nd blood test yesterday and all came back good so at least I won’t be needing the progesterone injections this time thank god ! 
Have to be in clinic at 11.45 and then home Tuesday - it seems like it’s been a long week for me ! 
When do you think you will test curly?


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

That’s good news! 

Think I’ll test after 6 days. You?


----------



## esj

Hello, I hope you all don't mind me joining this thread. Im about to fly to Athens for our first DE transfer. Have had several attempts at OE since 2014, all unsuccessful. Hoping we'll be lucky with DE.. 
Following everyones progress and rooting for all. 
Speak soon xx


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Good morning everyone 

Betty21- Good luck for your transfer today! Take it easy afterwards and rest before your flight back tomorrow. xx

CurlyGirl1225- How are you feeling today? I hope you are more positive about it now. 

esj- Welcome! When are you flying out to Athens?

I sent off my blood today. Can't wait to receive the result tomorrow!
xx


----------



## betty21

Thank you besidetheseaside -,just hoping our little embie survives the thaw - how is the spotting? 

Safe flight home curly and take care of your special cargo x 

Welcome esj all exciting stuff - good luck with your journey x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi all

Beside, thanks. Feeling a bit numb still. My dr was supposed to call this morning with an update on the 4 still growing and plan to pgs and freeze. Well she didn’t call, I got an email instead, all 4 are poor and non to freeze. 

£10k, great sperm, a 23 yr old donors  eggs and only two poor embryos.  I’m sorry but I’m still feeling a bit sorry for myself. 

Do you think it’s worth a complaint? Or is it just bad luck ?


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Sorry, welcome esj, well done for moving on to donor. It’s a big mental hurdle but the right one as it’s moving forward. 

Betty. Hope today goes to plan. Make the most of being child free for maybe the last time xxx


----------



## teddy7

CurlyGirl just read your post by chance really....I think if there is definitely no sperm issue your clinic should be looking at giving you some sort of compensation -very often when this sort of thing happens another cycle free of charge is offered.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi Teddy. Thank you. Of course that’s good to hear. I guess you think that these clinics are businesses and there’s no guarantees with any cycles. I’ve not heard of compensation before. I might post a separate topic and see if anyone’s had success of that.  I’m all out of money now so it would help.


----------



## teddy7

Does your clinic offer any guarantee?  I don't know where you went but some clinics guarantee at least two good quality blasts at transfer for DE and have back up donors so they that they can fulfill this.  £10,000 is a lot of money to spend to end up with two mediocre embryos.  Yes all these clinics are businesses but I hope your clinic would view this result in the same light.


----------



## esj

Hi Ladies

Thank you for the warm welcome!
*Seaside* so glad to see you here! Im in Athens now. Have scan and potential 3d transfer tomorrow. Yesterday day 1 they had 10 embryos but lets see how many left tomorrow.
*CurlyGirl* Sorry you're disappointed with your cycle results so far but fingers crossed for you, it can definitely still work so do stay optimistic.
*Betty* hope your transfer goes well!

I'm excited now I'm actually here but in a complete dilemma about whether to transfer two or one embryos. We are really not keen on having twins but want to maximise chances. I guess it depends on the quality of what we have to transfer by tomorrow. 
Any opinions welcome!
XXx


----------



## betty21

Hi everyone transfer went well and I now have one day 5 on board - was told that it was a good blastocyst so now currently back at hotel resting and watching sky q  - usual aching belly but ok. Was chuffed that the first embryo they defrosted was used I was thinking worse case that we would run out if none was surviving the thaw .
So now for the dreaded 2ww 
Good luck for your transfer esj x


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi everyone 

CurlyGirl1225- I can totally understand you frustration, you don't expect that outcome with  a young donor. Why did you have to pay so much for one cycle without a guarantee package? That sounds like London prices. 

We payed 9900€ for 5 cycles and money back guarantee. I'd definitely ask for a compensation. My husband's sperm aalways looked good but we did 3x a fragmentation test and it came back with 57%-67% fragmentation, so actually he has poor sperm quality. Did your husband had this test too?
I know it's hard to stay positive but try to relax and give these 2 little embryos the best chance. Like i wrote before, even not  pretty embryos make beautiful children!

Betty21- Congratulations on being PUPO! The 2ww is hard but actually it goes by quickly. Try to watch nice films, especially comedies where you laugh a lot supposed to be great for implantation 

esj- good luck for your transfer tomorrow! It's a difficult decision to take one or two. Just do what your gut feeling tells you. 

My spotting just happens during the night and there's a little bit of pink there in in morning which disappears during the day. I try not to worry as I can't change things anyway. I sent off my blood this morning and will get the result tomorrow. 

Xx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi

Well as we have one daughter we didn’t want to do the ‘refund’ programme as we thought one more cycle would get us a sibling. This is our 3rd DE now. Yes £10k includes PGSabd as we didn’t do that this time the cycle was £6.8k. Still expensive for Spain.  

I’ve tried to read all our notes and see if they guaranteed a certain number of embryos. I can’t see anything 

Feeling twinges tonight. Like cramping. Way too early though for symptoms


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi 

How's everyone?

CurlyGirl1225- have you spoken to your clinic already?
Have you got any symptoms yet? I had cramping from day 4 to 9 after transfer. 

Betty21- how are you feeling? Did you get home safely?

Esj- did you get an update on the embryos? Are you getting excited already?

Got my first beta back which is 550, 16 days post ovulation. 
I'm going for another one tomorrow. I'm still spotting a bit on and off but try not to be concerned as it seems quite common. 

Xx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi

Nice to hear from you today. Not sure what those betas mean but I’m sure you’ve googled the range for 16po. Are you on progesterone and estrogen? 

I asked my clinic what the minimum was for their DE programme and it’s 6 eggs. I will see if I get an update after their internal meeting tomorrow. 

Tiny cramps again on and off today. But I think that’s the progesterone.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi all 

How are you all doing?

I still have an annoying cold. I have an odd taste on my mouth today. Could that be something?  I have such low odds with these embryos but I can’t help cling to some hope


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi CurlyGirl1225 

The 2ww is hard, I know exactly how you feel.
I've heard of an odd taste in your mouth which could be a very first sign 
My friend from Switzerland had 3BC and 4CC blastocysts transferred 4 years ago and the clinic told her that she shouldn't expect to get pregnant but she did and she had twins! There's always hope, never give up on them!
Are you testing 6dp5dt? A frer should show you a line 6 days after transfer. 
My fingers and toes are crossed for you!!!
Stay strong and positive! xx


----------



## esj

HI Seaside/All
Yes I had good news yesterday 10 embryos were still going including 4 x 8 cells G1 and 2 x 6 cells G1. Will transfer tomorrow at Blastocyst stage so hopefully on track. Still freaking out a but about transferring two but Penny says it is the best option and maximises the chances so all being well will be doing that tomorrow.
Curly still crossing everything for you. 
XXX


----------



## betty21

Hi everyone I got home from Spain last night and must say a relief to get in my own bed ! 
Feel like I had been gone ages. 
Tummy cramps on and off - otherwise feel fine. My clinic have told me to test 9dpt but I probably will before hand - don’t feel particularly confident but trying not to think about it too much. 
How’s everyone else getting on? X


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi all

I love this thread. It’s so nice to know we are all going through  the same thing together 

Bedside thank you, I’m holding onto your friends success mentally to keep me sane. I’m D3 today so I may test on D5. I mean why not!

Esj your numbers are great. I’m all for two. If this game is a lottery then two is better than one. 

Betty you have been gone ages! Two days felt like an age to me and I was so greatful of the break. Why aren’t you feeling confident?

I’m wondering if my clinic will email me after their review meeting today? I mean any refund or compensation they were suggesting would totally depend on the success of the two that I’ve got on board.  I wouldn’t be surprised if they wait for my OTD


----------



## betty21

Finger crossed they will curly but I suspect they won’t even talk about it until your OTD -I remember my first cycle I had 14 eggs  from my 22 year old donor and only 2 was put in on day 3 coz they wasn’t gonna make day 5 - we had none to freeze and paid almost €7000 - but as I got pregnant with a singleton they didn’t offer any thing - I guess as far as they are concerned jobs done even if it is disappointing you have nothing on ice ! do you have to have bloods to confirm or do you have to use a home test? 

I think I don’t feel very confident as this is my very first FET - trying to stay optimistic and not stress about it - worse case we are taking a family holiday to Spain in May so I can always try again - but we shall see what happens on OTD x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Thanks Betty. What grade was your two in your first cycle?


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi all 

I’ve deduded to start testing from tomorrow.  I’ll be 4dp5dt.


----------



## betty21

Hi curly - my first cycle was 1B and 1C both with 25% fragmented . No other embryos made it to day 5. 
How did you get on with your test this morning?


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Negative. But then I’m only 4dp5dt


----------



## betty21

Yeah is early - will you test again tomorrow or are you going to give it a few day? 

Good luck esj with your transfer today keeping everything crossed for you x 

Did you get your beta again today  besidetheseaside?


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi

I don’t have any more tests now until Amazon delivers. 

When are you testing?


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi everyone 

CurlyGirl1225- I started testing at 4dp5d toot! Are you using frer? Fingers crossed that you'll get a bfp. How are you feeling, any symptoms yet?

Betty21- How are you feeling? When do you start testing?
A FET is completely different to a fresh transfer, I actually prefer it. 

Esj- how did your transfer go, how many did they transfer?
I hope it all went well, congratulations on being PUPO too!

My second beta was 991, 18dp, 57 hours doubling time and clinic seems happy with that.  
Just 9 days to go for our first scan.
The waiting doesn't get any easier, it's actually getting worse!

Have a good evening xx


----------



## esj

Hi Ladies
Sorry for my late reply was travelling back yesterday. Transferred two top grade blasts and had 3 decent ones to freeze so I can safely say the cycle went as well as could be expected. 
Had a good chat with Penny re: single or double transfer after a last minute wobble but she convinced me it was the best option.
Test day will be 1st April- hope its no joke!
Wishing you all all the best and following hopefully 
xxx


----------



## Nataz60

Hi Ladies, I hope you don’t mind me jumping on the thread. I’m currently prepping for my DE FET with Reprofit in Czech. This is our 2nd DE cycle. We did a fresh cycle in Feb and put back 2 day 4 embies (1 x CM+ and 1 x CM) as I messed up my PIO  . I have my lining scan on Monday and a nepogen wash on Wednesday. 

Sending you all loads of baby dust and best wishes for all in the TWW XX


----------



## betty21

Hi how is everyone getting on? 

Besidetheseaside not long now till your scan - hope your feeling well and the spotting has calmed down?
esj - how are you surviving the dreaded 2ww - any symptoms yet?
Curlygirl - has amazon delivered yet - fingers crossed x
Nat - welcome and good luck with your lining scan 

AFM - yesterday I tested at 5dpt and got a faint 2nd line 
Today is 6dpt and a more stronger line on the first response - didn’t have to squint to see it so fingers crossed but obviously very early days x


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hello everyone  

Betty21- congratulations on your BFP!!!
Are you going for a blood test too?

CurlyGirl1225- did you test again? Fingers crossed that you'll get your BFP!

esj- are you not testing earlier than the 1st of April? Will this be a blood test?

Nataz60- welcome on our thread! Good luck for your lining scan tomorrow! Where are you going to have the Nepogen wash? 

Only one week to go for our first scan 
I have the feeling that the brown spotting is related to an irritation of the cervix as I only have it when I get up.
Apart from that no symptoms yet. 

Xxx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi all

Yay Betty that’s great news !!!!

I got a negative on a cheapie yesterday.  But then today I tried a FRER and got the faintest faintest line. Not sure what to think. I’m 7dp5dt


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi CurlyGirl1225- congratulations on your BFP! I hope the line will darken over the next few days! Are you planning to do a blood test soon? So far everyone was lucky on this thread! Awesome xxx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Ha ha yes that’s true !  That’s a great gang to be in then. 

I think I’ll see how the tests go these next few days. My clinic usually asks for bloods but then it’s up to me really. I’d have to pay privately for them if so. I’ve had so many losses in the last 6 years I’m not sure what I’d gain from bloods next week. I would have an early scan for sure though.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

No line today. Absolutely nothing. Gutted.


----------



## Besidetheseaside

I'm so sorry to hear that CurlyGirl1225  
It's still early, wait a couple of days and test again. 
Did you get Immunglobuline or Intralipid infusions actually?
I had a few BFP and chemical pregnancies and it worked this time as I had a few Immunglobuline infusions. Maybe you'd need that too? 
My fingers are crossed for you xxx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi 

No I didn’t have any of those.  You think it’s a chemical too then?


----------



## Besidetheseaside

I think it's maybe too early to know that. I'm so sorry that you have to go through that. 
Like I said, test again in two days and go for a blood test on your OTD. I've been there before, it's so worrying. 
We bought a package with 5 donor egg cycles (but we did one own egg cycle and 4 donor egg cycles) for €9900 and I've got all immune treatment included.
Maybe it's something worth considering as you get your money back in case it doesn't work.


----------



## betty21

Oh curly girl - are you using FRER? When is your OTD? Mine is Wednesday but was told only get bloods done if a negative. 
I always used to think CB was ok but I read some where that FR is more sensitive to picking up the level?


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Thanks both. Sadly yesterday’s tests and today’s weteboth on FRER. Which makes it worse. 

After 6 years of trying I can’t afford a refund programme. This was our last go. 

I’ll test tomorrow but I think honestly I’m out.


----------



## Besidetheseaside

CurlyGirl1225- i don't know what to say. I hope things will change and the line will appear again. 
Did you speak to your clinic about the donor and if they'd give you another try? You payed so much  for one cycle, they  should really let you try it again in case it didn't work. 
My clinic accepts women up to 70 so you have enough time to save money and try it again. Don't give up, it's a numbers game. 
X


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi 

Thank you. You’re right it is a numbers game and yes we can keep going but we are in our 6th year and we said this year was our last year. I think if the clinic help etc then yes I’d try again. My husband is totally exhausted from it all though which I understand. I think women have more fight in them


----------



## Katie24

Hi ladies, hope you don’t mind me joining, 
I’m just currently waiting to start my cycle tomorrow , just waiting for my period hopefully it will come tonight as I can’t start eostrogen until it’s here , 
We’re are flying to REprofit on the 8th April for DE cycle ( first time) I’ve never done Ivf before , I’m 24 DH is also 24 I have premature ovarian failure so I’ve know since I was 15 that I would need donor eggs , we have donor info through and our donor is also 24 I just really hope everything goes ok I’m so scared that my lining isent going to be good and the whole thing goes to pot 😩 this is such an emotional rollercoaster , sending lots of luck to everyone xxx


----------



## betty21

Welcome Katie and good luck with your journey - I’m sure your lining will be fine, the good thing with having a lining scan during your cycle is if any issues the clinic can up your meds to overcome it - this cycle mine got to 10 ! 

So I tested again Today and got a much stronger line on  FRER and got a pregnant  1-2 weeks on a CB so it seems something is going on in there!


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi Katie. Welcome to our little group. I know the waiting for D1 very well. It’s exciting that’s it’s all so close now. I wish you all the very best. You’re very young. I’m sure your lining will be fine too. 

Betty that’s great news. I haven’t tried a digital yet. Pretty clear cut with those things. 

I did a FRER tonight at 5pm and it was very faint again but there.  I really don’t know what to think but I’m not giving up yet. I bought some more FR so will try again tomorrow.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Morning all

Negative today.  Gutted.  Think I need to have a word with the clinic. This was our worst round ever. Even worse than my own eggs.


----------



## betty21

So sorry for you curlygirl - I was keeping everything crossed for you, really is unfair, surely your clinic have to do something and offer another cycle, was your donor proven? 
Do you have to get a blood test?


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi. Yes proven. Apparently had a few positive rounds with them. She’s 23yrs old. The donor I used that gave us our daughter is 37 now. We tried a second fresh cycle but that resulted in our son that had terminal problems and we had to end it. So we switched donors under the advice of the clinic. ‘We need to try a younger donor’  

Two rubbish embryos and none to freeze.  6 mature eggs. 

My husband is angry too. I think we will write to them.  I’m waiting for them to tell me the outcome of their medical meeting. However I think they are waiting until tomorrow which is my OTD.


----------



## Nataz60

Hi Ladies, hope you are all well. 

Curly - i'm so so sorry this journey is so cruel!   I hope the clinic can help map a way forward for you, it is so difficult when you do not get any answers. Do they do any guarantees? Reprofit guarantee you at least 2 blasts per DE cycle. Investigating immunes will also be worth pursuing. I know you don't feel like you have much fight left after being on this journey for so long but maybe a break before mapping a way forward will help. This cycle we also did PICSI & MACS to help with DNA Frag might be worth looking at. Sending love and hugs. 

Katie24 - Welcome to the board my fellow Reprofit buddy. 

AFM - I had my lining scan and it is 10.8mm and I also had intralipids yesterday. Tomorrow is a neupogen wash which is supposed to help with implantation and make the uterus more receptive. Transfer is booked for next Monday


----------



## deblovescats

Hi ladies. I hope you don't mind me joining you. I am in the process of planning a cycle using my frozen embryos from a double donation cycle. I have been very lucky and have two lovely children from that cycle, a son who is 4 and a daughter 2, who was from a FET. I didn't want to discard the  embryos so am planning to use them. As I am an older mum, I've had to have screening, but all is fine, so clinic have given me the go ahead. I am with CARE Sheffield. I have been prescribed the pill for 3 months, which I am going to start in May as going on holiday at Easter. Plan would be for transfer to hopefully be in August, so getting excited.
Good luck to everyone waiting for testing or going ahead with a cycle.


----------



## betty21

So Today is OTD - 9DPT and still a BFP such a strong line this morning. Now the long wait till scan day, all this waiting doesn’t ever get any easier does it. X


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Great news Betty. My Otd today too. Sadly I’m out. 

Wishing you all super luck xxx


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Don't know what to say CurlyGirl1225, I'm so sorry to hear that you are out now. 
Did you contact your clinic already?
Xx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi

Yesive written to them too. They want me to test on Friday then I have a feedback call with my Dr. 

I’ll keep you posted on my outcome. This whole journey is a lottery but whenyou move to donor eggs you expect improvements on your own eggs. These results are worse than my own eggs at 39.


----------



## Besidetheseaside

I totally understand you CurlyGirl1225, I felt the same after our first failed donor egg cycle.
Did you consider a blood test? I'd give you a clear answer. 
There are labs you can go to short notice. 
I don't know where you live but there are several in London an I know one in Guildford. 
Xx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi

I did but it’s totaly negative. I’ve taken 9 tests now!


----------



## betty21

So sorry to hear this curly - your clinic have got to do something about it, if like you say your donor was proven and this being the worst ever cycle makes you wonder if she had two quick cycles and she had poor eggs this time ? 
If they offer another cycle would you go with the same donor or ask for another one? 
Would it also be worth asking if they had any frozen eggs from this donor that you could use?  It’s just after my 2 fresh cycles when I wanted to try again they told me they had left over eggs frozen from the same donor (shame they never told me that before paying out for 2 fresh cycles!) which did make me wonder whether they was left over over from my 2 fresh cycles anyway - my DH went and did his bit and we went onto have our DS. 
I really sympathise with you and must make you and your hubby totally frustrated and fed up! Go in for a fight with them - they have to do something xxx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi

Betty you’ve made some good points that I’ll ask. Thank you that’s why this site is so good. 

I’ll ask about frozen eggs. I do wonder why they have left over eggs? Surely if they do a cycle you should be able to try to fertilise them all. 

I have no affiliation with this donor so no I wouldn’t use her again. I’m sorry for her to have gone through this too. 

We will fight. We’ve already send a strong letter. Who knows what they will do. If everyone was succesful then the statistics would be amazing. Sadly I am a very very poor stat for their DE clinic


----------



## Besidetheseaside

How is everyone doing?

CurlyGirl1225- did you speak to the clinic already, did they offer you something?

Betty21- when are you going to have your scan? 

deblovescats- Welcome on this thread! Summer will be here in no time  

esj- how are you? Any news?

Nataz60- welcome too! Good luck for your transfer tomorrow!

Katie24- welcome too! How are you feeling taking all these drugs? Not long to go for your first transfer! Good luck x

We went for our first scan today, 6w2d and saw 2 little heartbeats beating away! Still can't believe it. 

Baby dust to all of you xxx


----------



## MoM11

Hi
I’m new here.
Just started my first DE cycle after ttc for 7 years (secondary infertility).
Will read up on the thread. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Katie24

Thanks besidetheseaside I’m doing ok , I’m on CD6 I’m suffering from headaches but other than that I’m ok , I’ve been drinking Pom juice and raspberry leaf tea and eating Brazil nuts , I’m doing a long walk every night to try and get the blood flow going , also doing accupuncture once a week , anyone else got any tips for thickening the lining ? 
Good luck to everyone !! Xxx


----------



## betty21

Good luck Nat and big welcome to Mo - 
Besidetheseaside- haha brilliant so glad to hear you have 2 little heartbeats how are you feeling and will you be having another scan soon? 

I’ve been told by my clinic to get a scan done at 7 weeks rather than 6 so I’m holding out till 16th - seems ages away but yesterday I brought and done another clear blue digital and I’ve now moved up to 2-3 weeks so all in the right direction. 
My baby boy learnt to walk on mother’s day so now no stopping him. 
Xx


----------



## Nataz60

Hi ladies thank you for all the well wishes, transfer went well and 1 x AA blast onboard. Just finished acupuncture and resting up before my flight tonight.

Besidesthesea- oh what wonderful news massive congratulations Xx 

Mo- welcome to the thread


----------



## MoM11

Curly - so sorry for you - hope you Will get some good answers from your Clinic.


Beside - fantastic news, two beating hearts - WOW!

Katie - are you on vitamin E? When is your transfer? FX!

Betty - nice that your son learned how to walk! I bet waiting for the scan feels long... hopefully time will fly.

Nataz - nice news about the transfer! Hope the acupuncture works wonders.

Thanks for welcoming me to the thread!


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Him
Thank you everyone for asking after me. I thought you’d be interested to know myclinic have offered 30% off the next round. I’m pushing for more. 

We also talked about donor speem as well as eggs but for us that’s a step too far. Mind you I always said that about eggs. But then I got my daughter. She couldn’t be more mine and I couldn’t love her any more.


----------



## esj

HI All! 
Hope all is well, Ive been keeping busy with work so not had time to write on here but checking in with everyones progress.
Curly I'm so sorry you didn't get the result you wanted but glad to hear the clinic are offering some compensation. Hope you can get more out of them too.
Seaside- brilliant news! so exciting.
Everyone else apologies for lack of personals its quite late.
Anyway, I did the official test today and got a BFP so we are super happy if a little cautious. Seems like a long road ahead but its the furthest we've got in 5 years ttc so fingers crossed!
Love to all.. Will keep checking in 
xx


----------



## Nataz60

Hi Ladies,

ESJ - Brilliant news, congratulations on your BFP!   

Curly - I'm glad your clinic are going to give you a discount on your next cycle. It's important to have a plan. Xx 

Besdiesthesea - Great news on your scan

AFM: My progestrone levels are not high enough at 8.10 mnol/l so have had to add Cylogest 400mg every evening now. Will get my levels checked again on Thursday.


----------



## MoM11

Esj - brilliant news about the BFP!
Curly - good they offered you compensation, hope you can get even more.
Nat - hope you’ll get the progesterone levels up!
Afm - preparing for transfer week Sat!


----------



## betty21

Congrats ESJ - exciting stuff - how are you feeling and when is your scan due? 

I am also on cyglogest Nat - I have been since before transfer and will continue until weaning off at the 12 week mark (fingers crossed)  I do one in the morning one at lunch and 2 before bed - messy things but a very important part of the journey. 

Good luck mo for your transfer x 

So AFM - boobs are starting to hurt and the beginning of feeling sick at random times day and night has now shown up, I brought another CBD today which I will do on Sunday and hopefully that will then show 3-4 weeks - scan booked on the 16th and still feels ages away.


----------



## Nataz60

Hi ladies, hope you are all well 

Betty21 - the joys of progesterone   

AFM- My progesterone came back at 25.5 so relived it has risen. We did an early test this morning and got a BFP at 6dp6dt   Still very early days so taking it one day at a time. Xx


----------



## betty21

Congratulations on you BFP Nat - that is wonderful news is this your first pregnancy?
Will you have to continue on cyglogest now your levels have risen? 
AFM the good CBD came up with 3+ so I’m a happy bunny x


----------



## MoM11

That’s great news Nat and Betty!


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi everyone 

Sorry for the late reply.
Thank you for all your lovely comments!
I've got severe nausea since week 5 and hope it'll get better soon. 
Congratulations on all the BFP on here!!!
Exciting times ahead for us! The waiting for the first scan can be long but there's always the waiting for the next scan and it doesn't get any easier.

CurlyGirl1225- I'm glad they've offered you a bit of a discount, did you manage to get more from them? Are you planning to use this clinic again?

Have a good day everyone! 
xxx


----------



## Katie24

Besidetheseaside hope everything goes well for you how exiting , I hope I get to experience it , it’s funny how we wish for morning sickness and nausea haha , but it’s a sign !! , congrats to everyone getting bfp. 
I have my transfer on Sunday , we have just checked how our embies are getting on , we had 10 eggs to start with , 8 were fertilized , 2 did not make progress so we have 6 fingers crossed they will make it to blasts


----------



## MoM11

Beside... great news that everything seems to be progressing well for you!

Katie, FX for many nice blasts and good luck for Sunday!

AFM:  My transfer is on Saturday. They managed to freeze 6 blasts so it feels good to have some backup.


----------



## MoM11

Katie, hope your transfer went well today!
I had mine Yesterday, it went well and am now on my way home.


----------



## betty21

Good luck Katie and mo - hoping your 2ww goes as quickly and smoothly as possible for you both and fingers crossed x 
I’ve got my first scan tomorrow - feeling a bit strange about having it - nervous and excited in equal measures. Had a bit of spotting during the night for last couple of nights - I think it’s a reaction to 2 cyglogests that I take before bed - maybe a slight irritation- no spotting during the day with the other doses of cyglogest so maybe it’s just when I double up for bed. X


----------



## MoM11

Betty, good luck for your scan tomorrow!


----------



## betty21

Thank you mo - scan went well and we have one beautiful little bean with a strong heartbeat which was seen and heard - 6w 6d - I was so nervous but so relieved all was looking good!  Booked in for my Iona test in 3 weeks so another wait x


----------



## MoM11

That’s wonderful news Betty!


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi all

I’m glad this thread is still going. 

So after a failed round and a bit of discussion with my Spanish clinic I’ve decided to have another go. 

Yesterday was my D1 so I’ve started patches. This will be a fresh cycle again.


----------



## lei726

Hello everyone! I hope you don't mind me joining in?

I have just sat and read through this post from page 1. Its hard to remember everyone's names so I am sorry if I miss you out.....

CurlyGirl, your story remained in my head. I agree with all that was said about how unfair it is and I am glad you are giving it another go and the clinic offered you some kind of discount! Good luck! 

ByTheSea, Congratulations on your first scan! Two heartbeats! wow  

Betty21, Also a massive congrats on your 6 week scan! What a relief it must be to have that first scan. 

MOM11, Good luck with your 2ww! Keep us posted. 

Katie 24, have you had your transfer now? 

Nataz60, how is it all going since your bfp? 

AFM I am 5 weeks 5 days pregnant (still cant believe it), had lots of nausea and dizzyness and generally feel knackered but over the moon (cautiously). Now just counting down the days to the next hurdle, our first scan on 27/4. We only had 1 embie transfered so a single heartbeat would be the highlight of my life. We have been trying for 5 years now and last year I got diagnosed with POF. We made the hard decision to go with DE IVF rather than start down a road that only gave us 5% chance at 11k a round! 

Good luck and congrats xx


----------



## betty21

Welcome lei and congrats on your BFP - do you have a scan booked soon? 
How’s it all going mo - not long to go fingers crossed x
Curly  I’m so glad you are going again- is this with a complete different donor? 

AFM - sickness has hit me big time, all times day and night I’m not physically sick but the queasy feeling is bad and I have to lay down by a open window to stop myself. 
Have my booking in with midwife on 2nd May so just around the corner. 
Must just share this story with you ladies - so I have a just 3 year old little girl - we have never mentioned having a baby or even wanting one around her and on my OTD I done the test and got back into bed and after 10 mins she came into our room and jumped into bed and said mummy you have a baby in your tummy- I said no I don’t she said yes you do I can see it and it’s a baby girl - well the hairs stood up on the back of my neck how absolutely bizarre she would even say that - never has  before and to say it then is crazy - we still haven’t told her or anyone in the family about the pregnancy as feel it’s far to early but we shall see if she’s right!


----------



## lei726

Hi Betty21, How strange for your daughter to say that! Spooky. She might be right! 

AFM, my scan is a week today (Saturday 27/4) to see if we have a heartbeat which will be 6w6d. I really hope (obviously) that it all goes well. Apart from worrying about that, all is ok, I started with some nausea today pretty badly but managed to keep my breakfast down. I have been sleeping like it is a sport (a lot) and I have never in my life been so bloated! I think its the progesterone pessaries I am taking. I look 6 months pregnant! 
I am waiting to hear from the midives for my booking appointment but I think they wait until 8 weeks. I would rather have it later as had it early last time (natural pregnancy 2015) and then we had a loss.


----------



## MoM11

Katie - how did the transfer go, how’s the 2ww so far? Have you tested yet? Did you get any blasts for the freezer?

Curly - good to hear you’ve started a new cycle. FX!

Lei - congrats that’s fantastic news, after such a long struggle. Good luck for your 
Scan! Not long now!

Betty - that’s such a lovely story about your  daughter! I’ve heard similar ones before, like the kids know even before we do sometimes. Will be interesting to know if it’s really a girl!

AFM - tested Sat, 8dp5dt and there was a faint but still clearly visible line there! Very happy of course but it’s not the first time. Made it until week 7 last year and week 6 two years ago so I’m running back and forth to the loo checking for blood. Trying to relax and just enjoy it. Will have a blood test tomorrow, on my OTD.
Back to work tomorrow, had a nice easter break after the transfer, it was nice getting a chance to relax.


----------



## betty21

Oh my goodness mo I’m so happy for you -I do believe this is a lucky thread x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hold that thought Betty!!! 

That’s great news MoM!!!!


----------



## Nataz60

Hi Ladies, hope you are all well and had a great Easter break.   

Curly - I am glad you are back in the game again hun wishing you loads of luck for this cycle. XX 

MoM11 - Great news    congratulations hun. It is hard to relax but just take each day at a time. 

Lei76 - Congratulations hun awesome news, how are you doing? I too am just waiting on my scan. It is so nerve wrecking   

Betty - How are you feeling? Hope you feel better soon, it is strange but my Nana always says that children see these things   

Besidesthesea - Awesome news on your twins    how are you feeling? 

ESJ - How are you getting on? 

AFM - All is going well and nothing new to report. We are 6 weeks today and waiting until 6+6 to have a scan so all booked for 29th April. My progesterone levels have shot up to 410 so they have left me alone for now. Just got a really sore bum from all the PIO shots   but it will all be worth it in the end. After the scan I will have intralipids.


----------



## esj

Hi All! Good to see everyones updates
Nataz60 Thanks for asking, all good here. 
Well after having some bleeding on and off for a week and worrying about miscarriage I went for a scan today at my local EPAU today. Its twins! Am still digesting the news but had a feeling it may be the case as the HCG levels were really high and Ive been feeling pretty nauseous. Still early days at 7weeks+3 days but all looking good for the stage we're at.
Will post again and keep up with everyones progress.
XXX


----------



## MoM11

Thanks everyone! Nice to get some updates from you all.

Nat - great to hear you’re going well. Looking forward for some good news after your Scan! I’m also getting intralipids, actually right this moment I’m writing this!

Esj - twins, wow, brilliant news!
What have your BHCG levels been at?
Oh that must have been horrifying with the bleeding. FX there will be no more!

AFM I had my day 10 blood test and BHCG was 300. I’m happy but unfortunately very worried as I’ve had 2 miscarriages around weeks 6-7. So I have a hard time enjoying it just yet.

Btw is anyone tracking their estradiol levels?


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi all

I’m on D7 of applying estrogen patches. I’m still getting a little bit of brown spotting each time I wipe. 

Do you think this will effect my lining building up?  I’m due for a lining scan in 3 days.


----------



## Nataz60

Hi Curly - It should be fine, are you on Prognova as well? You can also take the pills vaginally that can help with the lining if you are concerned. 

ESj - Twins! whoop whoop. I hope the bleeding has settled down now. 
 

Mom11 - Congratulations on a great BETA! I totally understand how you feel hun    just this morning I felt a flush of wetness and ran to the bathroom in fear but thank God it was nothing!  My doctors are more concerned with my Progesterone levels than my Estroridol levels -  infact I'm on so much progesterone it's a bit crazy - PIO & 800mg Cylogest daily. 

AFM - Nothing to report just have a sore bum from the PIO shots but getting Emla cream today to ease the pain. Xx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi 

No just two patches. Should I mention it to my clinic do you think?


----------



## Postivevibes

Hi all - I'm joining this thread if that's ok. 

We are hoping to cycle with donor eggs in July at Reprofit. x


----------



## betty21

Curly I think you should let your clinic know - better to be safe than sorry - sorry for the personal question but is this happening after sex? Why I ask coz on my fresh cycle this happened to me and was told to refrain - I was also on progynova and synarel nose spray to cycle with the donor. 

AFM - I’m 8+1 and boobs are massive and tender - my clinic have asked for another scan to be done next week - a little unsure why - my local scanning place isn’t particularly cheap at £89 for an internal scan and I don’t have early pregnancy unit attached to my hospital so will have to go and do it private again - nice to have a peep I guess. 
Hope everyone is keeping well x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi all

I had my D9 lining scan today. 14mm and it’s too thick so they’ve cancelled my cycle. 

Another set back


----------



## MoM11

Lokababy - welcome!
Betty - I guess nice tingade a prel but maybe you can ask them why they want the Scan? Will you do the NIPT test?
Curly - oh no, so sorry for you 😒😒 Hate those set backs 😒 Hope you can start again soon!
Afm - beta had increased from 300 on day 10 to 836 on day 12 or should I say 4+3. Still worried about beige residue from the pessaries and felt a sharp but brief pain today. They want me to do a 8+0 Scan but I’m thinking of having one earlier...


----------



## mumsey2be

joining! I am 8 days post transfer of aa 5dt donor embryo. We are being treated at Gynem in Prague. No symptoms today  - but also zero motivation to do anything at all - so checking with you all and then going back to bed! 

Mom, ESJ, LEI, congrats - may you be safe and well and may we follow you in your BFP train wake!!


----------



## betty21

Hi mumsey haws everything going have you tested yet? 
Hope your well besidetheseaside and mo and esj 
Yesterday I had been requested by clinic to have another scan  so we went and had one done and all was well - saw tiny little arm and leg buds and could see the little bean moving - saw and heard a beautiful strong heartbeat. 
Clinic today have told me to start reducing meds - I have to completely stop progynova and go down to one evolrel patch by the end of the week but continue with the cylogest but dropping one each week so in 3 weeks I will be completely off all meds. I can’t say I won’t be glad to be off them all but does seem a little scary I’m now 9 weeks - are you still on all meds besidetheseaside?

So now to wait for Iona test that I’m having in 2 weeks - got my first midwife appointment tomorrow x 
Hope everyone is keeping well  sorry for the lack of personals but on my phone x


----------



## MoM11

Welcome Mumsey! Have you tested yet? FX for bfp!
Betty, that’s wonderful news with the Scan! Nice that you can cut down the meds too, although I understand if you’re a bit worried about it too.
AFM - had a bit of a scare Monday as residue of the pessaries came out pink, and lots of it, so I was really worried a bleeding was coming up. However nothing more since, touch wood! Will have another beta test tomorrow and also check the hormones.


----------



## Nataz60

Hi Ladies, I hope you are all well. 

Mumsey, Lokababy welcome to the thread and the best of luck

Curly - So sorry that your cycle was cancelled the set backs are so hard to deal with. Sending you hugs   

Mom11 - Great news on your BETA, glad that the pink show has stopped. it is all so worrying. 

Betty - Glad your scan went well, I'm sure you are glad to start reducing the meds. How much Prognova were you on? In addition to the Everol patches? 

AFM - All is well we had our scan on Monday and have a good strong heartbeat, I also had intralipids and will have a repeat scan in 2 weeks time. I have my midwife appointment next week Wednesday and it all feels quite surreal.


----------



## mumsey2be

News! We tested today 13 days post transfer on a 5dt - and got a BFP!   First time in two years, after 3 failed ifs with own eggs and no transfer ever, we finally got a hit on a donor embryo! Still very early days but so happy!


----------



## betty21

So so happy for you mumsey - that is brilliant news to wake up to, huge congratulations and enjoy every moment of your pregnancy x


----------



## mumsey2be

@betty21 thank you!


----------



## MoM11

Nat - fantastic news about the Scan! Good luck with your midwife appointment.

Mumsey - congratulations, fantastic news!

AFM 6+1 and still very worried after previous miscarriages around this time of pregnancy. Booked a scan on Thu (6+3) and hoping to see a heartbeat - hoping it’s not too early! Also worried the scan could be risky.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hello all

So here I go again. After a failed 2nd donor cycle we tried a 3rd but my lining was too thick last month. 

Yesterday my clinic emailed to say they’ve found a 4th new donor and I’m syncing with her now. Transfer should be in about 3 weeks ! 

Other than you guys I’m seriously not telling a soul this time.


----------



## mumsey2be

@Curlygirl it is so tough, heart goes out to you. Good on you for getting back on the horse. 

Just a thought, i see a lot of people here are finding donors for a fresh cycle - this seems stressful to me. We went to Prague, chose a donor whose eggs were already in freezer, chose a spermie  - we  both have fertility issues and they made the embryos first and tested them all. then we dropped in and picked one up. Much less uncertainty and much cheaper too. Just wondered why folks chose the fresh cycle method?


----------



## Stacey10

Mumsey2be generally fresh eggs are a better option than frozen eggs, frozen eggs as a rule don’t seem to defrost and fertilise as well as fresh eggs, of course there are always the exceptions to the rule.


----------



## Nataz60

Hi ladies, I hope you are all well. 

Mumsey - Awesome news hun congratulations, how are you feeling?  . Just to reiterate what Stacey said fresh eggs tend to fertilize better than frozen. We have always done fresh then FET's. 

Curly -Awesome news hun, I totally understand what you mean about not sharing with anyone it is just so stressful managing everyone's expectations. 

AFM: I had my midwife booking appointment yesterday at 8+2 w, all went well but my bloods came back with raised White Blood Count Cells and they have asked for a repeat bloods, initially I was quite alarmed but then did some research "Google" and found out that the use of Predislone and my other immunes drugs can cause this.    just never a dull moment on this journey!


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Mumsey in my case I have proven results that fresh cycles are our successful cycles. So they want fresh eggs and his fresh sperm and then a quick 3 day pgs if I want to before a transfer. 

It’s really tight as my husband works overseas so they are squeezing it in


----------



## betty21

Good luck curly when are you off to Spain ?will keep everything crossed for you x
Yesterday I had my Iona test couldn’t believe how big the baby has got busy waving arms about and looked so cute - could really see the nasal bone which I was told is a good sign at this stage - measuring 10+5 so all good - asked if she’s could see the sex ( she got it right on last pregnancy at 10weeks ) and she said she could see a shadow between the legs but not so prominent as last baby so she is sitting on the fence on this one - we should get results by Friday so all being well low risk and we will know if team pink or blue. 

Hope everyone is keeping well


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

That’s really good news Betty x

My D1 should be next week so I’d say in 2-3 weeks. Fresh transfer so I’m not sure whe my donors got her  D1


----------



## Nataz60

Hi Ladies, hope you are all well. 

Betty - great news on your Iona test! Glad to hear all is going well. 

Curly - Not long now   

AFM - We had our 9 week scan yesterday and all is well our lil one is measuring at 9 w + 1 so a day ahead. It was awesome to see the progress from 7 weeks to 9 weeks. I start stepping down my prednislone now and step down prognova from next week and PIO from the week after.


----------



## betty21

Morning everyone just a quick update - got my results back from my Iona this morning and all low risk - so relieved and we are having a little girl - beyond happy, I now owe my husband £10 on our bet lol - so my 3 year old who told me on my OTD that I had a baby girl in my tummy  when we hadn’t even spoke to her about even wanting a baby or trying for one was.....correct!  Xx


----------



## Nataz60

Oh Betty that is brilliant news congratulations hun! Xx


----------



## MoM11

Great news Nat and Betty, must feel comforting that you’re so far along and that everything is looking well!
My Clinic is also on to me about WBC but mas previous Clinic had me on much stronger immune meds and monitored my bloods weekly so I know high levels are expected.

Betty, did you find out when ET will be?

AFM - had a week full of worry as I cancelled my Scan as I wanted to wait for them to be able to do it from outside rather than vaginally (I was too worried for bleeding after having them poking around in there). Had another Beta instead and it hadn’t increase as much as I hoped. Googled like mad to try and find out if it could still be normal.
Took a rather slow walk with a colleague Thursday morning and had lots of quite strong pain for the rest of the day after that and felt lika a bleeding was coming.
However I had my Scan yesterday, 7+4 and got to see a heartbeat and the measurements were fine! So happy now and I’m trying to relax.

Good luck to everyone! Baby dust!


----------



## Nataz60

Mom11 - Great to hear that all is well, there is always so much to worry about! 

AFM : We went to the Baby Show at the weekend and bought a few little bits. It was so surreal after so many years of wanting to go. I have another intralipids today and have started to step down Progestrone this week, so will be on Cylogest 400mg x 2 and stop PIO.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi everyone

Great to hear lots of good news stories on this group. 

So here I go again after my cancelled cycle last month. I’ve just been for my D7 scan and my lining is 9.6mm so much better than my ‘too thick ‘lining last month. 

Just waiting to hear from my clinic now when my donors Egg Collection is. My husband is overseas next week so I think they will have to use his frozen sample rather than fresh. I’m hoping that’s ok.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

I really think at D7 my 9.6mm is actually a bit thick again !!!!!

I’ve got a gut feeling I’ll be cancelled again...


----------



## Nataz60

Hi Curly how are you doing? Any news on your cycle? We have used frozen sperm in the past xx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi all

I’m just waiting to hear how my donors second scan went today then I’ll know when her EC is and my ET


----------



## betty21

Hi girls - hope everyone is keeping well - today I had my 12 week scan - baby was looking good for dates at 12+6 and nice strong heartbeat, amazing to see the change already since our iona scan - I declined the further tests as low risk on the nipt test. 
Lots of love xx


----------



## Nataz60

Betty - awesome news!    glad all id going well. Is the Iona test like the Harmony test? We are still undecided if we are going to do the Harmony test or just the NIPT? decisions decisions... 

Hope everyone else is well, enjoy the bank holiday weekend.


----------



## betty21

Yes the Iona is like the harmony but cheaper and results are quicker x


----------



## betty21

Any news curly? Hope everyone is keeping well x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi. 
Yes, 12 eggs collected, 11 fertilised. I think that’s the best I’ve ever had at this stage. 

Obviously who knows what the next few days will show or the PGS but it’s a great start. 

Transfer is Sunday.  Flights booked.


----------



## Nataz60

Oh Curly!! Excellent news! I'm so excited for you. Keeping everything crossed


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi Curlygirl1225

I've just read your post and I'm really happy for you! I also had 12 eggs and I'm pregnant with twins now.
Fingers crossed for day 5!!!
Xx


----------



## MoM11

Fantastic news CurlyGirl! Good luck for the transfer!


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi all

Looks like 9 out of the 11 on Embryoscope are dividing nicely, 1 hasn’t moved and 1 is a bit slow in dividing


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi all

I’m waiting for my transfer now. 

We have 4 perfect embryos that made it through PGS.


----------



## betty21

Good luck curly are you having one or 2 embryos put in? I’m also in Spain on my hols - hope all goes well I will keep everything crossed for you x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Thanks ladies

I had  one put back in. 4 5AA embryos in total. Isn’t that amazing. 

Surely sooner or later one of the 4 will become our baby!

It’s a small comfort to know I have 3 back up plans. I’ve only ever have 1 poorer grade that could be frozen before even in donor cycles so here’s hoping my number is up this time. 

I truly believe it’s about luck this whole journey.


----------



## Nataz60

Hi Curly - Brilliant news    sending you plenty baby dust in the TWW. Xx


----------



## MoM11

Lovely news Curly - hope the transfer went well! 

AFM had my 10+0 Scan today and was thrilled to see heartbeat as I’ve been extremely worried due to lots of stomach pains the last couple of Weeks.
Also had the Harmony test today so another week or two of nervous wait but feel a lot better after seeing the heartbeat and movements today.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

That’s great news MoM


----------



## Everythingcrossed42

Sorry for jumping in on this thread, but just wondering if anybody out there has gone for a frozen de option rather than fresh. We are about to embark on a de cycle but the clinic offer both options with frozen being a bit cheaper and not much difference in success rates. Dilemma


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Everything- I’ve had success with fresh and success with frozen. Clinics want positive results so I truly believe if a fresh or frozen cycle had a better result statistically then all first cycles would be that way. 

Fresh can be tricky to mange timings and if you’re overseas then flights can be more expensive being last minute. Frozen can be more planned, less rushed and easier to schedule. 

I always say to my clinic when I have a dilemma ‘which is the best option for a healthy bany’  Get their statistics on fresh v frozen for your age group if hard evidence helps you


----------



## Everythingcrossed42

Curly thanks for that, I think we are tempted by frozen as it means we can crack on and get trying. Good luck and everything crossed for you


----------



## Stacey10

Everything if your talking about frozen eggs verses fresh eggs, fresh are better because when an egg is frozen the thaw rates aren’t as good because there is only one cell so it can be damaged a lot easier than when an embryo is defrosted, that’s why clinics off them at a cheaper rate.


----------



## deblovescats

I agree with Stacey.  I think that the success rates being similar are relating to fresh vs frozen embryos so they have already been created and then frozen. I have had success with a fresh embryo, then a frozen embryo (from the same batch) and now have a beautiful son and daughter. I am currently on a cycle to try for no 3 with my remaining frozen embryos.


----------



## betty21

I’ve done both and had success with them both - frozen is easier with suiting it around you - I’m currently 14 weeks pregnant with a single embryo I had put in that in theory had been frozen and defrosted twice (whilst egg and then becoming a day 5) wasn’t even the best of quality but just goes to show they do work - I’ve had the nipt test and a perfectly healthy baby girl. 
Definitely a cheaper option. X


----------



## Everythingcrossed42

Thanks all for the comments. I will keep you posted on our decision.


----------



## mumsey2be

Everything crossed - i disagree with most views here. I am currently 10 weeks with a frozen donor egg and donor sperm from Gynem in Prague. 

Here are the reasons i think it is much better to do frozen. 

1. You have a piece of mind. Eg. you defrost some eggs. you defrost some sperm or use your hubbies. They make embryos. They tell you - you have 5 lovely embryos. You can go and have them implanted whenever you want. You do a fresh cycle - you may end up with nothing, you are waiting for a donor  match. 

2. Expense - a donor embryo from a batch of 7 we have saved for us - cost us 1800 euros. VS around 5k for a cycle with no guarantee of anything going back. 

3. You KNOW you will have an embryo put back - no uncertainty or doubt. I dont agree at all about the idea of fresh eggs being better - an egg that can survive a thaw, become a 5 day AA embryo and then survive that thaw is resilient. Thats the kind of egg you want in your life! 

PM more for more info x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi all

I tested the last couple of days and it’s been negative.  OTD is in 3 days time but I’m not feeling optimistic at all


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

I meant to add. I’ve got 3 frozen embryos. Do you think I can go straight into another cycle next month?  I can’t see why jot


----------



## MoM11

Sorry to hear that CurlyGirl. Hope you can try again straight away.


----------



## Nataz60

Hi Curly, so sorry    sending love and hugs. Yes absolutely you can do another cycle straight away. I did back to back cycles and I know how important it is to keep the momentum going. Have you considered doing a neupogen wash 6-7 days before transfer? I really think it made a difference on this round. Sending you load of hugs Xx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Thanks Nat. Just googled it as if not heard of it before. Isn’t it for thin lining? I’m so far not having an issue with my lining. If anything it’s a bit thick.


----------



## Nataz60

Yes it is for a thin lining but it also makes the lining more embryo friendly and aids implantation.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Thank you. I will discuss with my clinic what they think. 

I think understanding why a great embryo doesn’t implant is the million dollar question though.


----------



## Lil75

Definitely the million dollar question! I am really struggling with my BFN......perfect embryo and no answers.


----------



## Nataz60

Lil75 so sorry hun it is so hard to take a BFN after everything seemed perfect. Sending hugs


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi all

So my clinic want a blood test to confirm my BFN. 

They then want to do an cycle without estrogen as I don’t seem to have issues with my lining. Then a shot of cetrotide to control ovulation then progesterone. So just waiting to get a finger prick HCG test then off I go


----------



## betty21

So sorry for you lil75 and curly I had everything crossed for you both - let’s hope next time will be your time sending you hugs x 
I had my midwife appointment this morning and I’m 15+6 and she was able to pick up heartbeat- was lovely to hear and she was most surprised she picked it up so early. Mad to think in 2 weeks times I’m half way through as I will be induced at 38 weeks - hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi all

I’m doing a natural FET cycle next time and using Ovitrelle. Has anyone used that?


----------



## Lil75

Hi Curly, no help from me. I've never used that one. 


Betty, congratulations. Amazing to hear the heartbeat!


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi all

So I’m doing Clexane Aspirin Ovitrelle and Progesterone this cycle. Should get my drugs and my D1 at the end of the week

Lots of scans and bloods this month too


----------



## MoM11

So sorry for your BFNs Lil and Curly!

I haven’t written for a while - been so worried about all the stomach pains and pinkish residue from the pessaries.
Did NIPT 10+0 and had to wait 2 weeks for the results - then apprently not enough baby dna had developed in my blood yet so I had to retake the test... so I’m still waiting!
However I did the other test - don’t know the English name it’s a combined ultrasound Scan and blood test where you get probabilities for the common trisomies. I got very low probabilities. However I’m still worried as I still have the stomach pains and now I’ve stopped taking the Filgastrim and most of the other meds. 
12+4 today and hoping for the best.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi Mom I understand your worry so I hope you get results soon. Was your 12 wk nucal scan all ok? That’s the big hurdle I always think 

I got my D1 today so I started Clexane, Aspirin, thyroxine.  Booked a D7 scan and Estradiol blood test. Tricky to find a local place that does scan and same day bloods.


----------



## MoM11

Good luck with your cycle Curly!

Yes my Scan was ok. However I have immune issues so I’m worried my body will try to get rid of the pregnancy again... but I haven’t come this far before (except with my DS of course but I had hon before my problems started). So FX!


----------



## betty21

Hi ladies - mo the same happened in my last baby with the nipt test and I had to repeat it - it was such a worrying time so I know how you feel - I re took it and all was fine think 10w is the absolute earliest so this time round I had it done at 11w so it was ok. Hopefully you won’t have to wait to much longer x
Today I’m 17weeks and feeling real flutters - still queasy at times and hating these blood thinning injections, my bruises are unreal! 
Had a scan last Tuesday and even though we knew it was a girl it was nice to see her showing off all her girly bits being most ladylike! 
Hope everyone is well and good luck curly with your scan x


----------



## MoM11

Hi ladies!
Betty - nice to hear your Scan was ok. Wk 17 already! How long will you take the injections? I stopped taking mine last week, a bit nervous but hoping I won’t need them anymore. 
13+0 today, still waiting for my NIPT result.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Some great news on here. So glad you’re both doing so well. 

I’m on D4 of drugs. Got my first scan on D8  What are they looking for? Think I scan again on D11. But I’m confused as I don’t think I ovulate these days as I’m older. So why do I do the HCG trigger?


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi all

Scan was ok apart from the fluid seen so hopefully that will go. I’m still having a period so I hope that helps. . Bloods were ok too. Next scan they said Monday morning but I can’t get one until Tuesday so I hope the clinic are ok about that. They’ve asked me to do ovulation sticks these next two days so I may get the surge before Tuesday. I usually surge on D12 and it’s d9 today.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi all

So finally I have my transfer tomorrow. Very excited and nervous. This will be treatment number 10

Sad weekend. A year ago we had to terminate our sons life due to problems. I’m hoping for a huge rainbow as I’m sure many of you are too.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi

Transfer all done. Sadly first embryo didn’t thaw probably so they had to use our number two. Which means we only have one left in the freezer. This is our last ever cycle so I felt a bit sad that our chances had dropped a bit today. 

Still I’m in the 2ww now tick tock. 

Have had a lazy afternoon and I’ve said to my husband I’m really going to try and rest more this 2ww. Who knows if that will make the difference


----------



## Nataz60

Hi ladies I hope you are all well.

Curly - congratulations on the transfer sending you truck loads of sticky baby dust    I hope the TWW is kind to you XX 

Betty - glad your scan went well and you were able to see your lil lady XX 

MoM - How are you feeling, I too have had immunes issues but my consultants were not as concerned after 12 weeks. 

Today we are 17wks 3 days an I saw the midwife and heard the baby's heartbeat. All is well but with some food aversions but nothing major.    We had the results of the NIPT and very relieved that all is well. During our consultant appointment last week we had a scan and it looks like we have a little boy on board. Xx


----------



## MoM11

Hi ladies
How are you all?
Curly - hope you got a BFP!
Nataz - nice to hear your NIPT was ok.
Unfortunately I didn’t get a result - not enough baby dna in my blood. Tried 3 times.
Looking forward to ultrasound Scan on Monday, Will be 19+0 then.


----------



## miamiamo

CurlyGirl1225 - I am sorry to know your story, and I wanted to say  I keep my fingers and toes super tight. xx


----------



## Nataz60

Hi Ladies,

Just dropping in to check on you all and say hi.

Curly - How are you doing hun   

Mom11 - how are things with you? Hope all is well xx 

Maimiamo - Hope all is well with you xx 

AFM : I has my 24wk consultant appt and all is well, they will see me again at 28wks and 32 pls 36 weeks    at my 20wk scan they were concerned that the placenta was low lying but are keeping an eye on it.


----------



## Katie24

Hello , just wondering if anyone has had problems with coming on a period for fet , I'm suppose to start fet medication tomorrow but still havent come on my period,  I take medication as I have pof , so dont have natural periods,  I came off medication last Sunday so its been 7 days still no bleed , will I be able to still go ahead with fet ? Xxxxxx


----------



## LilyBeau

Is anybody on here having DE treatment in February? It's finally happening, after years of TTC and failed IVF attempts. I've never had anything to transfer and have never been pregnant so I have zero idea what to expect. According to the Doctors, physically everything is A-OK and there's no obvious reason why a transfer shouldn't work. I eat well, am exercising regularly and avoiding stress as much as possible. Is there anything else I could be doing to help ensure success? It would be nice to share this journey with other women using DE. xx


----------



## miamiamo

LilyBeau - I am sorry your treatment did not work. I cannot help with any advice, just want to wish you good luck on your journey x


----------



## LilyBeau

Thanks for the kind message, Miamiamo x

Is anybody cycling in this next few months? I've started on the pill, syncing my cycle with the donor's. Roughly 8 weeks to go now!


----------



## mumsey2be

Lily and the board - just wanted to let you know my donor egg, donor sperm baby, Barney, arrived at 42 weeks and 8lb 11. After so many failed attempts he has brought immeasurable joy to us - I hold a candle of hope for you in your journey - donor eggs made all the difference to us. xx


----------



## Lil75

Congratulations mumsey2be. Just delighted for you .....enjoy every second.


----------



## LilyBeau

Hi @mumsey2be 

Congratulations! That's so wonderful to hear and thank you for sharing. I feel really happy and joyous for you. I imagine it was a long and difficult road getting to this wonderful place. 
Thank you for your kind wishes. I am roughly 3 weeks away from our ET. The donor starts her stim meds next week. To say I am losing my mind is an understatement. I am so excited and nervous at the same time. Nervous it won't work. Excited because it might. Each day I also continue to grieve a little for the loss of my own fertility, but it's brief and simply serves as a reminder that I am going to be such a lucky mummy if this ET works. 

Any advice on how to cope with the anxious build up to the transfer? I feel this is the hardest part....but then there's the tww. Argh!
xx


----------

